# Engine Light Stays On



## Green (May 14, 2014)

Sounds like bad t-stat or bad electrical connection to it. If your temp gauge isn't to high you may be able to let it ride for awhile, but others may know better


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

2012 should still be under the 3 / 36 warranty.


----------



## jaye3rd89 (Oct 18, 2013)

Do repair centers do stuff on the weekend? That would be the only real time i could do it without having to take off.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

jaye3rd89 said:


> Good Afternoon,
> 
> Please note im auto ilterate depending how deep you go into it so bare with me.
> 
> ...


Hey there,

Very sorry for this, and I would be more than happy to look into this further for you. Feel free to send me a private message along with your VIN, current mileage, contact information and a preferred dealership. 

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## jaye3rd89 (Oct 18, 2013)

Hey again....up until recently the light came on again. (figured it was because i needed oil change) but that doesn't seem to be the case.

I was able to get it checked again and recieved the same code above. I called a Chevy dealership near me and told me it would cost $95 for a diagnostic. (ouch)

Would my only option be have a Chevy Dealership look at it?


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

jaye3rd89 said:


> Would my only option be have a Chevy Dealership look at it?


Depends on if it's covered by any warranty still in effect. If not, any place can fix it. (Just hope they're competent.) 

Not sure about the dealer, but most places will apply the diagnostic charge to the repair cost. You only pay that if you elect not to have them fix it.

Most places won't do a quote over the phone, but I've been able to get some information if I ask for a "planning number" as to what I can expect.


----------



## ChevyMgr (Oct 27, 2010)

I bet a dollar (US) it's a thermostat and it's covered by 3/36 and by the 5/100 powertrain warranty.


----------



## peligro911 (Apr 8, 2015)

jaye3rd89 said:


> Hey again....up until recently the light came on again. (figured it was because i needed oil change) but that doesn't seem to be the case.
> 
> I was able to get it checked again and recieved the same code above. I called a Chevy dealership near me and told me it would cost $95 for a diagnostic. (ouch)
> 
> Would my only option be have a Chevy Dealership look at it?


ask about factory warranty


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

"Base Model" => LS??? 

If so it's most likely the thermostat, which is covered under the 10 yr/100,000 mile power train warranty.


----------



## jaye3rd89 (Oct 18, 2013)

So ive been at local Chevy dealer since this morning and they told me the thermostat code was done since its within warranty but also stated I had another code and needed "fuel injection throttle body cleaning"

W/e that is.....and said it would cost 189 *cries*


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Get the thermostat fixed and have them clear the codes. Then see if the throttle body code comes back. Many times one code will cascade to other completely unrelated codes.


----------



## jaye3rd89 (Oct 18, 2013)

I forgit what he said but it was something along the lines of a "misfire" and the light would eventually come back on again due to that.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

jaye3rd89 said:


> I had another code and needed "fuel injection throttle body cleaning"


if the service writer told me that, I'd pass. And find another dealer.


----------



## 30 Ounce (Nov 18, 2012)

Yea, pass on the cleaning. They are just lining their pockets with your cash.


----------

